# Chartists with long-term holds?



## Muschu (7 April 2008)

A question from a novice if I may.
Are there any experienced and skilled chartists out there in ASF who not only are into shorter term trading based upon quality analytical monitoring, but who also have enough [statistical?] confidence in certain stocks to have held them for some time and see no current reason for that scenario to change?  If so I am sure that I, and others, would be curious to know what those stocks are.  
If you regard this as a silly question because it suggests a contraction in terms or styles and that your approach means that no stock "may" be analytically secure -- then just read the question simply.  
Which stocks have the potential, in your view, to represent "longer" [and define "longer" if it helps --- a week, month, year....] value?  
I'm not alluding to potential massive growth over a relatively short period.
I'm looking for value for people such as retirees who don't want to change their stocks frequently unless they really need to...
Thanks all
Rick


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2008)

I probably don't fit your criteria above, but have held LGL and NCM since about the start of the gold bull, and there's still no technical or fundamental reason for me to sell them. Oil rising and will continue until it runs out, or alternatives are economic, rates continued to be cut, US (and other western nations) consumer continuing into more debt, US inflation, USD weakness, world economies probably moving out of USD invesments into gold and euro contributing to more weakness, world geopolitical tension if not war, etc, etc. I don't think we've seen peak gold yet. Plus these two have takeover appeal. Technically been trending long term up some some time with support between 26-30 for NCM and 2.75-3.50 for LGL. The trend may change at some point, but maybe not quite yet. How long depends on reversal of all the factors listed above.


----------



## Muschu (7 April 2008)

"I probably don't fit your criteria above, but have held LGL and NCM since about the start of the gold bull, and there's still no technical or fundamental reason for me to sell them. "

I suspect you easily fit my criteria Kenna - having read a number of your posts.  Thanks for being willing to share some of your insights and experience.  

I wonder how you, or others, feel about shares such as CTX, QBE and TOL?

Regards

Rick


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2008)

Muschu said:


> I wonder how you, or others, feel about shares such as CTX, QBE and TOL?



I think QBE has been overly effected by the link to the financial meltdown, but still long term trending up. CTX and TOL potential bottoms but too early to tell. Both could be going anywhere long term, but at the moment it's mid term down until there's some higher lows and highs. Each require their own detailed analysis though, just my initial thoughts. Should probably go to the threads and start doing some more detailed assessment in there.. I'm sure a tech/a might have something more definitive though. All the best, kennas


----------



## awg (7 April 2008)

I have been a long term holder, moving towards a shorter term capability.

Stocks held on a long term view and not sold, because of Long Term trend and fundamentals include NCM & LGL.

Also WPL, WOW, TLS.


I recently sold and repurchased some previously long term holds CBA, SGB

regards tony


----------



## heredownunder (7 April 2008)

Why are most stock charts in the ASX (haven't viewed all of them) showing such massive volume spikes on Friday?


----------



## MRC & Co (7 April 2008)

heredownunder said:


> Why are most stock charts in the ASX (haven't viewed all of them) showing such massive volume spikes on Friday?




Error.

As for the question, at the moment, I am only position trading.

However, I still hold EQN (I beleive a report on their Uranium deposits and production to start soon) and CCP for the long, long-term.

And like Kennas, I am long-term bullish on gold.  When this momentum on the POG changes up, I will look to buy NCM and SGX.


----------

